# Super Heterodyne Receiver DPDT Toggle Switch



## Robert (Feb 26, 2019)

The DPDT On/On/On toggle switch used in the Super Heterodyne Receiver must be *Type 2*. (see pic)




These can be found at Smallbear and BLMS.   

*1MD6T1B1C0M1QE (Long Shaft)*
http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/dpdt-on-on-on-solder-term/

*100-DP6-T100B1M1QE (Long Shaft) *
https://lovemyswitches.com/taiway-dpdt-on-on-on-switch-solder-lug-long-shaft/

*100-DP6-T200B1M1QE (Short Shaft) *
https://lovemyswitches.com/taiway-dpdt-on-on-on-switch-solder-lug-short-shaft/


----------



## tdukes (Mar 25, 2019)

Love my switches told me he had a 12 week delay on the 100-DP6-T100B1M1QE.


----------



## Robert (Mar 25, 2019)

Was this recently?    Last time I emailed it was only supposed to be a few more weeks.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 25, 2019)

I texted 7273794824 on Saturday and go a text yesterday that said, "Hey! We're at least 12 week out right now. Sorry! ..."
It would be great if he got confused when replying, because I was going to order some knobs from him anyway. I didn't have anything I needed from small bear. Maybe 12 is a few to him?


----------



## Robert (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm starting to wish I had designed these boards for the Type 1 DPDT....     

I wanted to have the option of short shaft toggles, but if they aren't going to be available the flexibility doesn't do a heck of a lot of good.
Just a heads up, if you do order some you might want to get an extra just in case....

I've tried contacting Taiway to order some in bulk quantities but have made no headway with them.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 25, 2019)

Is they type 1 what the blue ones from tayda are?


----------



## Robert (Mar 25, 2019)

The ones I got from them aren't blue, but yes Tayda carries Type 1.    

The middle position is different though, so they aren't compatible.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 25, 2019)

I sent a text asking about the short shaft and got back:
Hey. I just got an update. Looks like last week of April/first week of May for all Taiways.


----------



## bengarland (Jun 6, 2019)

So is there no way to order this switch from Tayda or Mouser?


----------



## bengarland (Jun 6, 2019)

Unless I'm really not understanding the specs, wouldn't this one work?

Mouser Part Number: 612-100DP6T1B1M2QE

https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/140/100-1079940.pdf


----------



## Robert (Jun 7, 2019)

bengarland said:


> Unless I'm really not understanding the specs, wouldn't this one work?
> 
> Mouser Part Number: 612-100DP6T1B1M2QE



It looks like it _should_, yes.   I would go with the M1 (solder lug) instead of M2 (solder pin) just because lugs will fill the mounting holes better.


----------

